# Videos schärfen und auflösung ändern



## kolonly (22. Juni 2005)

Hi leute...

Mit welchem tool kann man am besten die videos schärfen und sie in eine höhere auflösung bringen?

BZW, geht das überhaupt vernünftig...?

Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen...

MFG


----------



## Nico (22. Juni 2005)

Kostenlos mit dem "Smart Sharpen" Plugin von Virtualdub. Ansonsten mit dem teuren AFX oder mit einem noch teureren Plugin für Premiere...


----------



## chmee (22. Juni 2005)

Bis 250% geht vielleicht noch, danach zerfällts Dir in blockiges Gewusel.
Manchmal bringts auch was, das Video im Schnittprogramm erstmal zu zoomen, dann
leicht mit dem Gaußschen Weichzeichner, danach mit der Unschärfemaske nachschärfen.

mfg chmee


----------



## francois (17. Juli 2010)

video resolution aspect ratio Ändern
http://www.moonvalleysoft.com/aspect-ratio-video-resizer-p-47.html


----------

